# Caddy Hopper model



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Been wanting to get my hands on a plastic caddy for a while now. Finaly grabbed one. lets see what i come up with. check me out

Starting on suspension here, front is about done.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Never mind the wheels, those are temp

heres the ass mock up, trying to get to most lift and lay possible


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

that shit is going to look right


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

ya it iz


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice mcokup on the suspension.....


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks fellas

suspension is pretty much finished now


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

tested it out last night (just tapping wires on a batt), and she hitting pretty good. Im not in to building models like the old days (more fond of building 1:1). But this one has got me pretty exited. Plus ive been wanting to hop one of these every since the die cast ones came out.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keep it up bro, let see it done.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

post smoe pics when you get a chance


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

so far so good


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Locked up under on power


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dropped,, once again ,please excuse the shoes/ only temporary


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job on the rear!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

now that i got it hitting good, its time to make it look good. im using my die cast caddy for inspiration


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 11 2007, 07:13 AM~8081092
> *now that i got it hitting good, its time to make it look good. im using my die cast caddy for inspiration
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY.... :biggrin: jk, but took u long enough...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

the teal caddy above isnt the finnished hopper (you can see it in the background) 

im just trying to get some color combo ideas for the hopper


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 11 2007, 08:26 AM~8081486
> *the teal caddy above isnt the finnished hopper (you can see it in the background)
> 
> im just trying to get some color combo ideas for the hopper
> *


....... WELL HURRY UP!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so far so good. :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

nice, lookin good, is this just a single motor hopper? whats it hittin :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 11 2007, 04:13 AM~8081092
> *now that i got it hitting good, its time to make it look good. im using my die cast caddy for inspiration
> 
> 
> ...


love the colors on the caddy..... good work man...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 12 2007, 08:37 AM~8087776
> *nice, lookin good, is this just a single motor hopper? whats it hittin :biggrin:
> *


thanks
yea, just one motor to hop it. I havent really measured it, it still need fine tuning. I just tapped the wires on a batt to make sure everythings working properly, with no binding. Lets just say it will hit back bumper. Im pulling the suspension apart so i can detail the bottom now.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 12 2007, 10:15 AM~8088540
> *thanks
> yea, just one motor to hop it. I havent really measured it, it still need fine tuning. I just tapped the wires on a batt to make sure everythings working properly, with no binding. Lets just say it will hit back bumper. Im pulling the suspension apart so i can detail the bottom now.
> *


:thumbsup: glad to see other people making them hop :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 05:35 AM~8081534
> *....... WELL HURRY UP!!!
> *


shouldn't talk......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*MORE PICTURES !!!*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

im stuck now, i dont know if i want a classy color or a custom color. do i want a hard top or rag,,,,decisions, decisions


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good man


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

end up going with a deep kandy purple


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

suspension came out pretty good, just gotta get the drive shaft in, and wire it up. Then its on to the body


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i love dat purp man keep up the good work


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 20 2007, 10:39 AM~8141643
> *end up going with a deep kandy purple
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. once its all done can u make a video of it.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## ben_dover07 (May 24, 2007)

that is dope dude you gonnas put som 30 inch rim on then some speekas on the wheel it would be cool



-cananidia 4 lif3


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ben_dover07_@Jun 27 2007, 07:27 PM~8189517
> *that is dope dude you gonnas put som 30 inch rim on then some speekas on the wheel it would be cool
> -cananidia 4 lif3
> *


 :uh:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 27 2007, 07:29 PM~8189912
> *:uh:
> *


hater i was feelin it. :cheesy:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres the bottom . gotta finish the exhaust, and its done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homie!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Bottom is done,, now time for the body


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dont sleep


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

dont know if i wanna go with a white rag & panels OR a med gray rag & panels. What do u guys think?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you glue the A-arms to the U-bar? Looks good by the way!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 17 2007, 09:04 AM~8326658
> *dont know if i wanna go with a white rag & panels OR a med gray rag & panels.  What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> ...



I would og with Gray!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

llooks good homie i personally would go with a white rag.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 06:57 PM~8327004
> *Did you glue the A-arms to the U-bar? Looks good by the way!
> *


nope, uppers are glued to lowers. thanks


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:uh: i painted my barracuda that color almost looks good on the caddy tho
:biggrin: theres a caddy like that always parked at northgate mall its red with beige top and sum murals on the hood an trunk deck lid


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 17 2007, 09:00 AM~8326627
> *dont sleep
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cant wait to see a vid. u planning on making one?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 18 2007, 02:54 PM~8338721
> *nope, uppers are glued to lowers.  thanks
> *


So how/where does the U-bar travel?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 19 2007, 12:08 AM~8342453
> *So how/where does the U-bar travel?
> *


thats what i was wondering. inquring minds want to know. :biggrin:


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

I was just wondering would one of you guys build one of these to match my car with working suspension and hydro's i suck with models! And how much guesstimate a price ? :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 18 2007, 11:29 PM~8342588
> *I  was just wondering would one of you guys build one of these to match my car with working suspension and hydro's i suck with models! And how much guesstimate a price  ? :uh:
> *











1 million dollars.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 30 2007, 10:51 AM~8007555
> *Been wanting to get my hands on a plastic caddy for a while now.  Finaly grabbed one.  lets see what i come up with. check me out
> 
> Starting on suspension here, front is about done.
> ...


were did you get that at?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2007, 02:01 AM~8343043
> *were did you get that at?
> *



everywhere has them. They have a lowrider one and a donk kit. The donk kit comes with the button tuck interior.  

Try walmart in your area. If not......................try the 2 links in my sig.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 19 2007, 12:29 AM~8342588
> *I  was just wondering would one of you guys build one of these to match my car with working suspension and hydro's i suck with models! And how much guesstimate a price  ? :uh:
> *


well u need this much as a down payment.









:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 02:11 AM~8343059
> *well u need this much as a down payment.
> 
> 
> ...


Comes close, comes close.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds good where do i sign up! LOL Thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 18 2007, 11:29 PM~8342588
> *I  was just wondering would one of you guys build one of these to match my car with working suspension and hydro's i suck with models! And how much guesstimate a price  ? :uh:
> *


i could huck u up with posible suspension for a fat stack :biggrin: lol


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Man you guys are really helpful glad i found this post! Again i asked if somebody would build the car to look like my car and working suspension how much would it be? :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop+Jul 19 2007, 03:43 AM~8340350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U bar works like any normal setup


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

well i need a closer look because i still cant figure it out


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 19 2007, 01:29 PM~8345253
> *Man you guys are really helpful glad i found this post!  Again i asked if somebody would build the car to look like my car and working suspension how much would it be?  :uh:
> *


a lot the reason people are giving you messed up answers is because their are variables like what you have in your trunk,under the hood,paint,rims,poseable suspension prices range 100-300  or more if it was from somebody highly skilled.


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you for a direct answer I would be interested in one are you a person that is highly skilled ? :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 23 2007, 06:30 PM~8370354
> *Thank you for a direct answer I would be interested in one are you a person that is highly skilled ? :uh:
> *


Id suggest looking through the forums at all the different modelers builds, whoever has the style your interested in,,shoot em a PM. everyone likes making money


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, ive been slacking on this build, ima have to finish it up before the weeks over


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

all finished up,,,finally


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 3 2007, 11:37 AM~8464650
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HOWS YOUR BROTHERS AND UR BLAZER COMING OUT I HEARD YA'LL HAD 20S FOR IT


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

its at a shop at the moment.....about 200 miles away...lol....his fianc'e brother owns a shop somewhere in southern TN, so we took it down there....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Aug 3 2007, 02:02 PM~8464815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM EACH OTHER ! This isn't your topic ! Please respect BRAVO ! And this shit could be handle in PM's 

:angry:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

oops, my bad.....forgot what topic i was in, i thought we were in "one of my models" thread, which has turned into a convo topic anyways.......


*SORRY FOR WHORING UP YOUR TOPIC, BROVO*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

now all i gotta do is wire the box to the car, and show yall wud it do


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

somebody send the man a clean set of white walls! And get the vid up, I want to see that u-bar/suspension set up


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 3 2007, 11:48 PM~8466015
> *somebody send the man a clean set of white walls!  And get the vid up, I want to see that u-bar/suspension set up
> *


LOL! send me some wires too, they have seen better days


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thems been curb checked afew times. :biggrin: Nice work man, I wanna see the vid also. :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 3 2007, 11:07 AM~8464423
> *all finished up,,,finally
> 
> 
> ...


Really clean lookin' Caddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

thanks fellas


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice job keep it up man :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 7 2007, 06:30 AM~8491722
> *thanks fellas
> *


VIDEO! :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Decided to pull the caddy back out the closet. Now, i remember why i lost intrest in this thing. Its being a pain in the ass to get it to hit like it used to. The original hopping motor burnt out (defect i think). So i had to come up with something else, its hitting coo, but is making the car too heavy, and thuding on the table. Ima try something else in mind. Ill have it banging by the weekend and vidoes to show for


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Look forward to the vids!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 21 2007, 06:56 AM~8604305
> *Look forward to the vids!
> *


X2! :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

REALY GOOD LOOKING RIDE,and it jumps make it even better.
REALY GREAT JOB ! !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8608308
> *REALY GOOD LOOKING RIDE,and it jumps make it even better.
> REALY GREAT JOB ! !
> *


x2


----------



## anharan32 (Aug 22, 2007)

looking for one of these cadi hoppin frames for my big body kit! where can i buy one, all help excepted!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

its the frame and chasis that comes with the kit


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

man, ive been slacking with this car. Im cant find the right hopping motor , every since the first one burnt up.
Ima have this banging real soon though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

thought id bump this before its was lost forever.

i got the bugs worked out, new pics coming


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

finaly finshed her up, check me out.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yea it works










topped off


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

gotta make sure the bottom is fresh


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

doing the most,


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 19 2007, 01:27 PM~9485510
> *doing the most,
> 
> 
> ...


looks good lets see a video


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

vid tomorrow


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 20 2007, 06:20 PM~9491800
> *vid tomorrow
> *


Sike ya mind, vid today

comments?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Great great great ... really awesome !

I like your Hopper ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job bro, I like it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice i like that you got it set up slow like that ! When the got them going so fast it looks unreal! yours looks cool ! I like the rear end is still being used and so are the from A arms adds more real look to it ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SHOWDOWN (May 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 20 2007, 09:26 AM~9492202
> *Sike ya mind, vid today
> 
> comments?
> ...


REAL NICE WORK. ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE SOMEONE BUILDING SUCH REALISTIC LOOKING HOPPERS :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

thanks fellas, ill post another vid today or tomorrow


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Project Homie...very Nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

caddy came out really good :thumbsup:


----------

